# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Changing  Date Format in mysql

## ashokvissu

Hi All,

       Is there any possibility to change the date format in mysql to dd/mm/yyyy format.If Possible please explain me with an example.


Thanx.

----------


## polarbear

Using *date_format* you can set any date format:

_select date_format(FromDate,"&#37;d/%m/%Y") AS FormattedDate FROM tbl_event_
See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/...on_date-format for complete list of format specifiers.

Regards 
The Polar Bear

----------

